
Root Zone Database - varunvkrishnan
http://www.iana.org/domains/root/db
======
purephase
This is a crazy list. Great to see it all in one place though. I don't pay
that much attention to the domain registration space any more, but has the
explosion of TLDs achieved the goal of reducing .com cash runs?

It certainly seems like other TLDs have reached a level of acceptance, but my
experience is not reflective of the majority of users.

Also, it's crazy to see TLDs with other languages. Very cool, and not
surprising at all, but I've never seen that before.

~~~
robalfonso
.com is still king. It's going to be a while until the others get real
penetration. And some tld's are never going to take off. Either the pricing is
completely unrealistic or the tld is so long you can achieve the same thing in
a shorter tld.

~~~
degenerate
_Looking at you, yes you..._ .international

To me, the asinine part of these gTLDs is that companies can register their
gTLD with sponsorship ($185K from when I last checked) yet they don't need to
sell domains to the public. I understand the idea of exclusivity, but this
simply shifts the profiteering racket from one set of players (domain
squatters) to another (ICANN and big business).

I'm not happy with how they are doing it. I'd rather a business model be
required to sell domains at $X/yr to the public (some reasonable rate), along
with a yearly sponsorship instead of one-time. That would put the focus on
maintaining a business capable of supporting the cost of the gTLD instead of a
digital billboard and bragging rights. Maybe if that was in place, we wouldn't
have stupid ones like .northwesternmutual

~~~
robalfonso
I do see a business case for not selling. .canon for example - you could
provide every device with its own domain ie xhshe3u45.canon etc. So there are
some cases where it does make sense.

~~~
koolba
You can do that already with uuid.cam.canon.com. At best you save a few
characters.

~~~
dsl
Never co-host real applications and user controlled sites on the same root
domain. You're just asking for a neverending stream of problems. (This is why
everything ends up on googleusercontent.com and friends instead of google.com)

~~~
granda
Can you go into more detail why? I'm curious.

~~~
koolba
It can lead to security issues with cookie sharing and domain validation.

My example would have been better as <uuid>.canoncam.com

------
deathanatos

      Binky Sky, LLC
      Binky Frostbite, LLC
      Binky Birch, LLC
      Binky Galley, LLC
      Binky Moon, LLC
      Binky Lake, LLC
      Binky Glen, LLC
      Silver Glen, LLC
      Holly Glen, LLC
      Grand Glen, LLC
      Magic Glen, LLC
      Magic Birch, LLC
      Magic Woods, LLC
      Magic Pass, LLC
      Fern Pass, LLC
      Big Pass, LLC
    

(snip, as it goes on and on) This reads like someone let their Markov chain
register TLDs. Is there a rational explanation that _isn 't_ some domain-
parking company grabbing up names and trying to conceal their identity by
spamming the list with LLC shell companies? (And social networks get in a
tizzy when _I_ don't use my real name…)

~~~
oxguy3
All of those companies are subsidiaries of Donuts:
[http://www.donuts.domains/](http://www.donuts.domains/) There's a complete
list of all their TLDs (and the silly LLC names associated with them) here:
[https://domaintyper.com/new-
gTLD/applicant/Donuts](https://domaintyper.com/new-gTLD/applicant/Donuts)

I'm not sure why they formed LLCs for every domain they registered. IANA has
lots of regulations and paperwork, and everything is really expensive and slow
(it takes years to get a TLD registered). I'd imagine having every domain tied
to its own LLC might make things easier (i.e. they can sell their TLDs by just
selling the LLC, for example).

~~~
jsmthrowaway
It's a common practice for liability isolation in real estate management.
Every Carmel property is its own LLC. Maybe similar thinking?

~~~
cakeface
Is Carmel a place or a company? A quick google did not help me and I'm
curious.

~~~
quesera
Carmel is a seaside town in California.

------
oxguy3
I don't understand why so many corporations have gone through the very-
expensive years-long process of getting their brand name as a TLD, and then
proceeded to not use their TLD at all. The only brand name TLD I've seen in
real world use is .google ([https://domains.google](https://domains.google),
[https://blog.google](https://blog.google)).

If you google "site:.whatever" ("whatever" being the TLD you want), you can
see all the sites with that TLD that Google knows about. Very few of them have
any other sites besides "nic.whatever" (which is just an information page
about the TLD). I am seeing a few exceptions though:
[http://go.java](http://go.java),
[http://interactive.cbs](http://interactive.cbs)

~~~
vog
_> I don't understand why [...] corporations [...] getting their brand name as
a TLD, and then [...] not use their TLD_

I hope this doesn't sound too snarky, but:

Maybe they know how worthless that TLD is, and just want to ensure they can't
be damaged by competition registering those TLDs. After they secured those,
they probably didn't want to waste even more money into that topic.

~~~
wheelerwj
exactly this. its nothing more than brand/reputation management. 200k is a
pretty small sum for the security of that.

------
varunvkrishnan
The list of domains owned by Google (Charleston Road Registry Inc.) & Amazon
(Amazon Registry Services, Inc.) probably give a good idea about their future
(predictable) priorities (Google - Ads, Android while Amazon's list looks more
shopping oriented)

Any ideas on what they they plan on doing with guge & esq domains?

~~~
dastbe
guge is the pinyin for google in china

~~~
varunvkrishnan
That makes sense now.. thanks!

------
olegkikin

        .youtube 	generic 	Charleston Road Registry Inc.
    

Is Google OK with that?

~~~
jhalstead
Yeah, that's a subsidiary of their's. See #6 in
[https://www.registry.google/about/faqs.html](https://www.registry.google/about/faqs.html),
and then [https://goo.gl/maps/ZXcGhKqotHt](https://goo.gl/maps/ZXcGhKqotHt)
for likely motivation behind the name.

